# What pedal type do you use?



## totallyfixed (17 Sep 2009)

I am using Look Keo which is compatable with my geared bike, however this causes a couple of niggles when I'm on my fixed [which these days is most of the time] 
If you don't clip in first time cos your trackstand failed......not me of course just talking hypothetically!! Not easy when in a bunch to get that cleat in once you are rolling. Also I'm finding the cleats are wearing out too quickly despite having cleat covers. Don't want to go spd because I have good shoes right now and the only other double side option appears to be speedplay, but sooo expensive. 
Is there an alternative?


----------



## Theseus (17 Sep 2009)

I use SPD's, 'cos that is what is on my other bikes and I can only be bothered getting 1 pair of shoes. If I were to start fitting out all my bikes again, I would go for either Time ATAC or Crank Brothers


----------



## D4VOW (18 Sep 2009)

I use SPD's


----------



## zimzum42 (18 Sep 2009)

I use LOOK Delta, I think they are more hardwearing than KEOs.

Never have any problems with them, clipping in is fine, just got to get into them while rolling slowly....


----------



## alecstilleyedye (18 Sep 2009)

i have found look delta to be better than spd or toeclips.


----------



## 4F (18 Sep 2009)

I use SPD's using M520 pedals


----------



## Paul Narramore (18 Sep 2009)

Any chances of someone posting pictures of the various alternatives as I'm not familiar with any of these names. As a newcomer, it sounds like Martian to me


----------



## colinr (18 Sep 2009)

I use Shimano M520s on the recommendation of this very forum.


----------



## bonj2 (18 Sep 2009)

totallyfixed said:


> I am using Look Keo which is compatable with my geared bike, however this causes a couple of niggles when I'm on my fixed [which these days is most of the time]
> If you don't clip in first time cos your trackstand failed......not me of course just talking hypothetically!! Not easy when in a bunch to get that cleat in once you are rolling. Also I'm finding the cleats are wearing out too quickly despite having cleat covers. Don't want to go spd because I have good shoes right now and *the only other double side option appears to be speedplay*, but sooo expensive.
> Is there an alternative?



got a pair i don't need you can have cheap-ish, haven't got cleats though.
they're great for fixed, you can clip in when the pedal is on the way up.


----------



## totallyfixed (18 Sep 2009)

Thanks bonj, but [and I think this is the only pedal where this is true] it's the cleats that are the expensive part plus I would need 2 pairs of pedals or another pair of shoes. For me personally, when I am on fixed for 100 miles + I need comfy shoes and when I find a good pair I stick with them. Still considering it though, must be someone else out there who is using speedplay on fixed
www.bikeradar.com/gear/category/.../*pedals*/.../zero-11507


----------



## totallyfixed (18 Sep 2009)

Sorry, link not working, try this Speedplay Zero Cro-moly - RoadCyclingUK Reviews


----------



## totallyfixed (18 Sep 2009)




----------



## fossyant (18 Sep 2009)

XT SPD on the fixed and MTB. LOOK DELTA on the road bikes. Use SPDs as I have to walk a bit and up and down stairs with the fixed.


----------



## gaz (18 Sep 2009)

i use an old model SPD-SL pedal.


----------



## pjm (18 Sep 2009)

Keos for me too, I agree they are horrible when pulling away but its worth the sacrifice for the comfort and security of the attachment for me. To mitigate the difficulty of pulling away, I've settled on holding onto a lamp-post to set off outside the house and looking for a piece of road furniture to support myself on at lights and can generally get away for most of a ride without unclipping.


----------



## Joe24 (18 Sep 2009)

SPD-SL for me
No problem clipping in, if you miss it the first time, go slow, and you should get it the second time. You will get used to it.
Trackstanding is better though Dont unclip now, unless i really need to, which isnt often at all.


----------



## xroads (18 Sep 2009)

Had SPD M520s on my fixed.
Tried using KEOs on my geared bike, but missed the "click in first-time" with the double sided M520s.
So switched to M520s on my geared, and instantly regained my confidence at start/stops.


----------



## Joe24 (18 Sep 2009)

I had M520s on fixed aswell for a while, wasnt too impressed, smaller target to aim for, and the wont spin around like a larger pedal would do, i wasnt a fan.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (18 Sep 2009)

ime it's just a matter of getting used to clipping in on fixed. i found the look deltas the easiest (they are what i ride on my geared bikes), with spd a distant second (only cheap lidl ones though). i occasionally ride with the original chater-lea pedals with clips and no straps when we do an 'old bikes' club run, and even these are usable after a while…


----------



## derall (18 Sep 2009)

SPDs, Specifically Shimano A530. Single-sided with a nice big platform on the flip side. Useful for nipping down the shops in regular shoes.


----------



## mattsccm (18 Sep 2009)

Haven't a clue what model they are but cheap MTB SPD's ie double sided. You can lock them up real tight or just enough. Very narrow, so great ground clearance.
Instant. why don't your "good" shoes work. Are they only 3 bolters? 
A cheap pair of SPD's would go help subsidise another pair


----------



## totallyfixed (19 Sep 2009)

I do ride spd's on my touring and mountain bike but it's just a cheap lace up shoe, though good for walking in, and yes my road shoes are 3 bolters.


----------



## Joe24 (19 Sep 2009)

totallyfixed said:


> I do ride spd's on my touring and mountain bike but it's just a cheap lace up shoe, though good for walking in, and yes my road shoes are 3 bolters.



Do you ride laced shoes on fixed
Hope you took your laces away!


----------



## brodie (19 Sep 2009)

Just tuck the loose ends under the rest of the laces.


----------



## derall (19 Sep 2009)

Joe24 said:


> Do you ride laced shoes on fixed
> Hope you took your laces away!



I've got laced shoes - and not until I read Sheldon about a week ago did I realise what horrors might befall me. Now securely tucked away as I ride.


----------



## dave r (20 Sep 2009)

Platform pedals and toe clips


----------



## totallyfixed (20 Sep 2009)

I agree with most of what has been said to date and reinforce the sensible advice that if you are thinking of taking up that pure art form of riding which we the converted know as fixed, *do not ride with laced shoes.* I would not advocate them even if you say they are tucked away, because if they do come loose..... 
As far as the best pedal type for fixed, if you have spd's already on a roadie type shoe and finances are stretched, stick with that or even rat traps if that's what you are used to [it will date you a bit though!]. If money is no object or you have a generous partner get some speedplay's because all I hear about them is good. One sided pedals are ok for geared bikes but you can't always get into a track stand, all you fixies out there will know what I am on about.


----------



## Will1985 (20 Sep 2009)

Look Deltas for me on all road type bikes - easy to get out of but I'm happy trackstanding at lights on fixed or geared for it not to be an issue. My clipping in technique is always right foot secured in then pedal one-legged until left shoe is clipped in.

Do you ride the boards? I've heard that Manchester can get grumpy if you try to clip in whilst rolling.


----------



## totallyfixed (21 Sep 2009)

Yep, and it's considered too dangerous to be scrabbling about trying to get clipped in with other riders on the track - valid point I think


----------



## alecstilleyedye (21 Sep 2009)

i think it's actually forbidden to do so. even uci events such as the scratch race sees the competitors lining up clipped-in, holding onto the bar at the top of the boards or the bottom of the cote d'azure…


----------



## brodie (22 Sep 2009)

totallyfixed said:


> I agree with most of what has been said to date and reinforce the sensible advice that if you are thinking of taking up that pure art form of riding which we the converted know as fixed, *do not ride with laced shoes.* I would not advocate them even if you say they are tucked away, because if they do come loose.....



Laces are absolutely fine, as long as you tuck the loose ends in and use a double knot, which you should do with cycling shoes anyway. 

Riders have been using shoes with laces and the fixed wheel long before the current trendy "fixie" fad.


----------



## dave r (22 Sep 2009)

brodie said:


> Laces are absolutely fine, as long as you tuck the loose ends in and use a double knot, which you should do with cycling shoes anyway.
> 
> Riders have been using shoes with laces and the fixed wheel long before the current trendy "fixie" fad.



I don't think there was much choice when I first rode fixed in the late 1980's, we used shoes with laces. My present fixed, Pearson touche, is used as my transport fitted with toe clips and straps and gets used with trainers and work boots as well as cycle shoes, I just make sure the laces are well tied and well tucked out of the way.


----------



## Hover Fly (29 Sep 2009)

There's a way of lacing shoes so that the loose ends are away from the cranks and chain.
http://s8.photobucket.com/albums/a38/StevenROBSON/?action=view&current=IMGP0019.jpg


----------



## Rhys_Po (1 Oct 2009)

Time Atac Aliums on my Pearson. Practically indestructible, and large enough to flat-pedal without cleats if I'm going somewhere where I can't be arsed to take another pair of shoes.


----------



## totallyfixed (1 Oct 2009)

Hi Rhis, I haven't seen the cleat for this pedal, TBH never had much to do with Time, is the cleat similiar to spd and therefore same shoe?


----------



## Rhys_Po (2 Oct 2009)

The cleats are very small (although brass, so tend to wear quickly ... v cheap to replace). They will fit into the recess on SPD shoes (2 or 4 hole fixings).

Cleats here http://www.bicyclebuys.com/item/0414485/UK

Pedals here http://www.parker-international.co....oogle&utm_medium=froogle&utm_campaign=pid2717


----------



## flatwhite (16 Oct 2009)

I have been using Speedplays for about 10 years now and while they are expensive, I had one pair last me 7 years. The only reason they died was a mechanic used air tools on them. . . .I also found a good little article on installation HERE:

http://www.cyclingnewsasia.com/index.php/en/coach/39-general/135-bike-fit-install-your-cleats

They are easy to get into and if you buy the steel ones kinda cheap


----------

